# Garage redone



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Last week I re-worked my garage space to be a little more space efficient. Got rid of some bulky cabinets to give me more room for polishing and installed new adjustable shelving flush against the wall (this way they are not in the way of a car when its pulled in)

All sprayer bottles are now stored on 2 steel bars, mounted high up and away from my much needed polishing space.

I also consolidated my product arsenal to what I most regularly use during a detail, all extra products or duplicates are now stored in my basement.

And of course the fridge had to go!

This setup gives me a lot more room to work my way around a car.

Some before pictures, this is the mess left after winter detailing



















These were the cabinets where I kept all my product, these were also the cabinets that made polishing the front fender of a car extremely annoying:duh:

I needed everything out of the cabinets so here is about 90% of the arsenal










The rubbermaid cart came in handy again, this time holding most of my bottles and sprayers and not having to put them on the floor










3403,3401,Makita,Cyclo










When you see your product stored like this you start to see where your outrageous credit card bills come from:gasp:










This is with the new racks and adjustable shelving installed, the floor still needs to be pressure washed










Bottle racks, honestly the best thing you can do for bottles. They are big and take up way too much space in cabinets or on shelves, most of them I am always using so its good to be able to grab them and put them back quickly










I didnt want anything on the floor so I just used thick nails to hang up my wheel brushes










And when 1 nail wont fit through a SV wheel brush... use 2 and drop it in the center










The shelves were adjusted to fit each size of product, for example the polishing shelf is sized just an inch higher than that of a 32oz Menzerna bottle

The LSP shelf didnt need to have much height










Even when products were stored in my old cabinets I had them placed by fucntion, wash and clay, interior, polishing, prep stuff and all LSP/finishing touch products have their own section



















Gallons were stored up top










Extra stuff I may need, tape, IPA etc I put in the remaining upper cabinets










The last thing it needed was a good Pressure wash and scrub (I used APC+ on the floor:headbang

After the PW



















Finally glad I got it cleaned out, thanks for looking:thumb:

BTW just realized I turned this into a full blown "write up", I gotta cut that out sometimes:doh:
*


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That is some garage and some collection.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work it does look much smarter and airier with the cupboards out


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

where did you get the seat from under the shelfs


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice work looks loads better - like the bottle holder


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

dsms said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edited for accuracy 

Cracking works space you have there :thumb:


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Did you make bottle bar holders yourself ? Looking good mate.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumb:That looks fab mate


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Dave, :thumb:

That is a serious clear up, you mucky pup letting it get that bad :lol::lol:

Nice collection :doublesho


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stuning work the bar's for the bottles of they the sort u use for twoels in bathrooms??

realy like that a lot 

tom


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:


> edited for accuracy
> 
> Cracking works space you have there :thumb:


Ooops my pole dancing kit was not supposed to be featured in the pics, dont judge me based on that alone!



Mr Face said:


> Hi Dave, :thumb:
> 
> That is a serious clear up, you mucky pup letting it get that bad :lol::lol:
> 
> Nice collection :doublesho


So much stuff was on the floor than once I moved everything I realized how filthy it was, the PW and scrub handled it nicely.

Thanks!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice detailing space and great collection :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

chrisc said:


> where did you get the seat from under the shelfs


would also like to know this please 

nice stuff though!


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

but what about the fringe, no cold beer anymore?  good job by the way


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That's better. The bottle storage is a good idea.

Chris.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> That's better. The bottle storage is a good idea.
> 
> Chris.


Best thing I ever did for my garage!


----------

